# Wera screwdrivers - which set?



## Mr Ben

Placing a screwfix order and think I'm going to treat my self to a new screwdriver set. I know how to live :lol:

Anyone got any experience with Wera? These are both available for delivery:

COMFORT MIXED SCREWDRIVER SET: https://www.screwfix.com/p/wera-kraftform-comfort-mixed-screwdriver-set-6-pieces/521fp

KRAFTFORM PLUS MIXED LASERTIP SCREWDRIVER SET: https://www.screwfix.com/p/wera-kraftform-plus-mixed-lasertip-screwdriver-set-6-pieces/672fp

I've no idea why I'd want Comfort over the Plus? Any ideas what the difference is? (Other than the £8 price difference).


----------



## muzzer

We use them at work, admittedly the smaller varieties due to the size of the screws we deal with day in day out but we do have the Plus set as my gaffer has it screwed under his desk for easy reach.
Good tools and our European Hub techs all use Wera screwdrivers and they don't tend to use rubbish.


----------



## shl-kelso

I use Wera VDE screwdriver sets for work and they've proved to be tough and long lasting. I also have the large Wera Kompakt set as part of a small tool set I keep in my backpack for when I need to travel light without my full tool bag/tools.

https://www.toolstation.com/wera-ko...MIgZrh4fWQ6gIVQe7tCh2fpQudEAQYAiABEgKzyvD_BwE


----------



## samwh91

Use them all the time although the VDE versions. Have tried various brands but always come back to these. Would say the 2nd link you posted is a good place to start.

Only thing about wera is they make so many nice sets that you always seem to end up buying them even if you don't always need them :lol:


----------



## stealthwolf

I love my Wera tools. I have the green laser set. I went for a larger set that had torx screwdrivers too. I also have their Allen keys, torx keys, Long handled screwdrivers and mini screwdrivers. 

I plan to buy the pound-thru set that can be used as chisels too.


----------



## fatdazza

KRAFTFORM PLUS MIXED LASERTIP SCREWDRIVER SET:

https://www.screwfix.com/p/wera-kraf...6-pieces/672fp

I have this set. A PZ3 is also useful but does not come in the set. Very pleased with it.


----------



## tyreman

The more expensive set has a more comfortable handle for everyday use,HTH.


----------



## Mr Ben

Thanks everyone  Went for the plus set on the above advice. 

Will be back to ask about Wera allen key sets at some point  But they are all click and collect, not delivery at Screwfix right now and I'm not going past one anytime soon.


----------



## AndyN01

samwh91 said:


> ......
> 
> Only thing about wera is they make so many nice sets that you always seem to end up buying them even if you don't always need them :lol:


I'm a bit late to the party......

Personally I'd buy just the ones you need.

It's just something I do as I'm not a fan of having "bundles" or "sets" of stuff that has things that I never use.

For me it's better to have a few high quality tools (or detailing products ) that stand up to whatever you need them to.

Having said that I've a few Wera Posi bits and they're good. Certainly better than some other well known "professional" ones.

Andy.


----------



## Mr Ben

@AndyN01 That was the issue - I didn't have any decent ones. The ones I had were from a Maplin computer set about 20 years ago - not great, and starting to strip screws, and the flat heads had been used as chisels at some point too :/ 

Figured I could get a decent set to start with and add as I need stuff.


----------



## AndyN01

In that case what you've done is a great way to start.

You've got a good quality set and you'll soon know which one(s) get the most use so as and when they need replacing you can just get those.

And we've all been known to use screwdrivers as chisels from time to time .

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------



## ollienoclue

If you are going to buy a complete set of decent screwdrivers then I would suggest you get a cheaper set as well and use the cheaper set for jobs where abuse/chiselling, utterly rubbish fixings and hammers may be involved. The decent set can thus be reserved and preserved for jobs where you will not be attaching spanners to them or pounding them with a hammer which generally screw drivers do not appreciate. Once the business end of screw drivers is worn they tend to mash the fixings you are trying to work with in short order.


----------



## Mr Ben

@ollienoclue Thats the plan  Keep my old ones for crappy jobs and battering with a hammer


----------

